

Ruby Style Guide - jtgeibel
http://xaviershay.com/ruby-style-guide

======
jtgeibel
I don't understand the following guideline:

> Assign struct subclasses so that they can be re-opened.
    
    
        Right = Struct.new(:value) do
          def squared; value * value end
        end
        
        class Wrong < Struct.new(:value)
          def squared; value * value end
        end

